# Dedicated router firewall vs modem router



## dreamerman (Feb 3, 2014)

I have been thinking of setting-up a dedicated desktop with free Sophos UTM Home Edition and using my existing Billion 7800N modem router simply as a modem. I will have to spend considerable time to learn how to deploy Sophos UTM and wondered if it is worth the effort? The other alternative is simply to continue using the 7800N as modem/router/firewall/QoS. 7800N is a rather cheap all-in-one device and is barely adequate for the combined job. Works fine just as a modem.

Would appreciate thoughts/views on whether a solution like Sophos UTM is really worth the effort. Thanks.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi there,

I like Sophos products (I've actually attended one of their security in-person seminars last week). I think that it's an excellent idea and worth to try the Sophos UTM and have a dedicated Firewall, the best part it's Free!! Make sure that you'll have a dedicated computer for this.


----------

